# Wild discus additions over the weekend



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

My wild from April



















Solomon from N/A - thank you










Wild and Solomon together (with a brilliant in the background and those are air bubbles)


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Joesph.....you got yourself some very nice wilds too.....my wilds are smaller than a loonie lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are sweet! Never mind the 300 spots!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> My wild from April
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, both the Solomon & Peru wilds look stunning !!!!
Your pictures really pump me up as I am getting mine in a few hours.
Thanks again for sharing, Joseph !!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Can we all play "count the zebra plecos" in the Solomon picture??  I love how well the shark bite in his tail shows up in that shot.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

N/A you will be glad to know your Solomon was pigging out on LBW and frozen blood worms last night. 

No more freeze dried worm floss for that fish!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, my endlers and tetras really like the worm floss, surprisingly enough, when N/A gave me some to try. But they like the LBW much better.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Actually, my endlers and tetras really like the worm floss, surprisingly enough, when N/A gave me some to try. But they like the LBW much better.


Those are some very intelligent and highly evolved endlers and tetras you have there, Gary  I'm STILL waiting for a 600 gram order from Australia. My poor fish have not been very happy with me


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Actually, my endlers and tetras really like the worm floss, surprisingly enough, when N/A gave me some to try. But they like the LBW much better.


I tried the floss on every single new fish that I bought and no takers. Then again, I wouldn't want to eat dried meat as my daily protein either no matter how nutritionally complete it was and yes, that wasn't a personal editorial comment as opposed to saying something deragatory about the floss


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I tried the floss on every single new fish that I bought and no takers. Then again, I wouldn't want to eat dried meat as my daily protein either no matter how nutritionally complete it was and yes, that wasn't a personal editorial comment as opposed to saying something deragatory about the floss


Well, if it makes you feel any better, none of my cichlids will touch it (Chocolate pushing 11" and 3 JD's) and they pretty much eat anything thrown in there, including my fingers.


----------

